# MS-DOS Spiele in einem Fenster darstellen (kein Vollmodus)



## digiTAL (19. November 2004)

*Hallo Leute,*

habe mal ein altes DOS Spiel rausgesucht und auf den PC kopiert "Prince of Persia". Es läuft auch ganu gut unter Windows XP. 

Mich stört aber, das es in den Vollmodus geht und das will ich nicht. Habe auch schon rechtsklick auf die *exe Datei* gemacht und bin auf *Bildschirm - Darstellung - auf Fenster* (mit dieser Einstellung sollte er eigentlich zum Fenster-Modus wechseln) gegangen.

Aber *das funktioniert nicht*, kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2004)

digiTAL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Hallo Leute,*
> Aber *das funktioniert nicht*, kann mir da jemand helfen?
> 
> mfg digiTALE




Hallo digi 
Ich bin kein leut'   

Hast Du schon versucht per ALT+ENTER aus dem vollbildmodus zu kommen?


----------



## digiTAL (19. November 2004)

jap, hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. wenn ich alt+enter drücke komme ich wieder ins windows und das spiel ist in der taskleiste minimiert.

sobald ich das anklicke komme ich wieder in den vollmodus. gibt es irgendein programm das das steuern kann?

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. November 2004)

Hmm, ich benutz die Dosbox für Dosspiele. Ich bin nicht sicher ob sich Windows XP generell bei Dosspielen so verhält - Fullscreen oder Minimized.

http://www.dosgames.com
Siehe FAQ & Essentials

dosbox.sourceforge.net
Ein guter Dos-Emulator für Windows (läuft im Fenstermodus)


----------

